# X.Org Lock files problem



## vizion (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi
The links in /var/tmp which provide for automatic deletion of lock files was accidentally removed - consequently X does not start.

1. Where are the lock files located.
2. What is the best way to reinstate automatic the lock removal

Thanks in advance
david


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2013)

What links?  I ask because I don't have any, and X is working.

The actual problem may be different than expected.  Please post the actual error message shown when you try to start X.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2013)

Make sure /var/tmp/ has it's 'sticky' bit set.


```
dice@vps-2417-1:~> ls -ld /var/tmp/
drwxrwxrw[color="Red"]t[/color]  3 root  wheel  3584 Jan  3 10:14 /var/tmp/
```


----------



## vizion (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is the out from the script utility:


```
Script started on Fri Jan  4 06:22:38 2013

[admin@dns1 ~]$ startx
xauth:  file /home/admin/.serverauth.2094 does not exist


X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD dns1.vizion2000.net 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 02 January 2013  07:50:23AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan  4 06:22:44 2013
(==) Using config file: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
kcheckrunning: not found
/usr/local/kde4/env/perl-kdebindings-env.sh: /usr/local/kde4/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2: Permission denied
startkde: Starting up...
Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
kded(2157)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to find an appropriate lock to guard the shared cache.  This *should* be essentially impossible. :( 
kded(2157)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to perform initial setup, this system probably does not really support process-shared pthreads or semaphores, even though it claims otherwise. 
kded(2157)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to unmap shared memory segment 0x8097a1000 
kbuildsycoca4 running...
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
kglobalaccel(2164)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to find an appropriate lock to guard the shared cache.  This *should* be essentially impossible. :( 
kglobalaccel(2164)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to perform initial setup, this system probably does not really support process-shared pthreads or semaphores, even though it claims otherwise. 
kglobalaccel(2164)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to unmap shared memory segment 0x8097b2000 
kcminit(2166)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to find an appropriate lock to guard the shared cache.  This *should* be essentially impossible. :( 
kcminit(2166)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to perform initial setup, this system probably does not really support process-shared pthreads or semaphores, even though it claims otherwise. 
kcminit(2166)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to unmap shared memory segment 0x8098ec000 
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
No outputs have backlight property
kactivitymanagerd(2168)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to find an appropriate lock to guard the shared cache.  This *should* be essentially impossible. :( 
kactivitymanagerd(2168)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to perform initial setup, this system probably does not really support process-shared pthreads or semaphores, even though it claims otherwise. 
kactivitymanagerd(2168)/KSharedDataCache: Unable to unmap shared memory segment 0x8096a2000 
QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.5'
kded(2157)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:
kded(2157) PowerDevilUPowerBackend::brightness: org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper.brightness failed
```

Sticky bit is set


----------



## vizion (Jan 4, 2013)

Incidentally when running the script command is not returned to terminal so it looks as though X has crashed. In addition to the data posted from the script file I now have one additional line:
It reads:

```
kdeinit4: (ksmserver /usr/local/kde4/bin/ksmserver) Pipe closed unexpectedly kdeint4: Pipe closed unexpectedly: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Beastie (Jan 4, 2013)

There are no such symlinks under /var/tmp. But I do believe there might be X-related pipes or sockets there.

The lock file you're talking about must be /tmp/.X0-lock, which stores the PID of X.
Go ahead and remove it as well as any X-related directory in /tmp. It can't hurt.


----------



## vizion (Jan 5, 2013)

As I cannot fix the problem i9t must be something other than the /tmp issue. I think I need to remove the existing kde4 installation and reinstall it from scratch. Bearing in mind there are so many ports and dependencies involved can anyone point to the cleanest way to do that?

Thanks in advance
David
PS Even though I joined the forum in 2009 it looks as though my full history of posting has been "lost". It seems that all my posts are now having to be approved by a moderator! :-(


----------



## vizion (Jan 9, 2013)

I eventually solved the problem by the following
# fetch index
# portsclean
# portupgrade -f '*py*'
# portupgrade -fr 'kde*'
# portupgrade -fr '*xorg*'
# pkgdb -F


----------

